# Conseils pour Dock IPod



## Edubuiss (1 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'envisage l'achat d'un dock pour Ipod et j'aimerais avoir quelques conseils. Je ne m'y connais pas beaucoup et je ne sais pas trop vers quoi m'orienter... Quelles stations d'écoute sont les meilleures pour le moment? 

J'ai un budget qui peut aller jusqu'à 200-250 euros. 

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je ne comprend pas bien : c'est un dock ou une enceinte pour iPod que tu cherches ?

Quoiqu'il en soit, pour écouter la musique stockée sur son iPod autrement qu'avec les écouteurs, la meilleure solution et la plus économique reste un dock comme l'Universal Dock d'Apple relié à un équipement hi-fi de salon.

Sinon, dans les enceintes pour iPod, tu as de tout à tous les prix, 59  comme 400 à 800  (voire plus) et la première chose à regarder est que le modèle d'enceinte que tu veux acheter est compatible avec ton modèle d'iPod.

Ensuite, le choix dépend aussi de l'usage que tu veux en faire et de ce que tu en attends niveau qualité sonore (considérant que tu n'atteindras jamais la qualité des équipements hi-fi de salon haut de gamme).

Selon ce que tu en attends, tu peux aussi bien trouver ton bonheur dans des modèles à moins de 100  comme dans des modèles à plus de 100 .


----------



## double bogey (3 Septembre 2010)

Perso, j'ai un dock Harman Kardon qui me donne entière satisfaction : puissance, définition, Q/P (220roros je crois de tête)


----------



## chaudletaxi (16 Septembre 2010)

Salut,

Pour ceux qui ne veulent pas spécialement vider leurs tirelires on peut trouver des "docks alternatives" à des prix très raisonnables même si niveau écoute on reste dans le très moyen de gamme. On peut combiner radio réveil avec dock par exemple ce que je trouve assez sympa et niveau dépense moins de 10 euros c'est possible, la preuve là http://news.idealo.fr/news/62043/5-stations-daccueil-ipod-a-moins-de-40-e.html

 l'avantage de pouvoir les transporter sans soucis en déplacement en voyage jtrouve cela assez cool.Jvois un pote à moi il a acheté deux docks je ne me rappelle plus les marques. Il en a mis un dans son salon et franchement ca pete bien et l'autre il le prend quand il part en week end des trucs comme ca. Jtrouve ca pas con.


----------

